# maxima light problem help please



## kens14 (Oct 8, 2016)

I have a 2014 maxima and the right front parking light and side marker lights have no power to them. Bulbs are good ground is good and turn signal works. When I put power to one socket it will light the other so where they junction together is also good. Any ideas here? The problem is right side only, all other lights work properly. Thanks in advance.


----------

